# Vst baskets



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally got around to trying mine, I've had to get the grind a LOT finer than before, is that normal ?

I should also point out I'm on fresh beans, roasted 29th Feb, so that could make a difference too I guess, I think they need a few more days I'm gettin a few bubbles in the crema and the taste isn't quite right at the mo


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Bigger holes, so you slow it down with a finer grind.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The taste of these beans will be different using VST basket to using non VST.

15g VST is a much finer grind than normal baskets, haven't tried 18g but it has bigger holes than 15g but obviously has a higher dose so not sure where the grind size lies tbh.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Bigger holes, so you slow it down with a finer grind.


I didn't know that. I thought there were just more of them.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Brun, are you using an 18g or 15g basket?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

15g, very nearly got my vario on its finest setting


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I must admit I do not remember that large a difference in required grind size between the standard basket and 15g VST. However, it was a while ago now. How do the results taste?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ive given up for tonight, cant get anything to taste right and ive pulled about 10 times, might go back to the lusty for now and let these new beans age for another week


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The VST's require a bit of a different technique with regards to distribution and tamp. Do whatever you would usually but make sure that before you tamp your grinds are dead level, doesnt have to be ultra smooth just no heaps in the middle or anything, then just tamp down to correct pressure(if anything i go slightly lighter) slight twist and thats it, don't go knocking the side or going in for a second stab, don't worry if you have a bit of a lining up the sides, just simply dose, level(after levelling I give the PF a gentle tap on the tamping mat), tamp, twist and your done.

The nature of the VST means that you have to be a bit more precise with grind and technique but once you get it, you will get used to it very quickly and it is totally worth it!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The 18g ridgeless arrived today, I used it for the first time, grind required no difference in settings from standard stock gaggia basket for 17g. I grind into a 3oz mug and distribute, poor into the basket, level, tap and one tamp with a half twist to polish. I have got a better crema with mottling and a nice reddish tint. The taste was much smoother, reduced bitterness and slightly better mouth feel. My first impressions are very good, much more of an improvement than I expected


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I've gone back to lusty, put it back to my lusty grind setting, 2 nice americanos, ill give the Bolivian from hasbean some more time


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Which Bolivian is that brun? I accidentally made an espresso with the Finca Canton Uyunense earlier - absent mindedly picked up the wrong bag of beans and only realised once I'd finished grinding and had a whiff. Anyway, the grind was a bit too coarse so it ran quickly, but it actually tasted pretty good if erring towards sour. A very different shot to Lusty Glaze though, so don't be expecting similar taste.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

The Mac.....somethin somethin lol


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an 18g ridgeless on its way. Lets see if it beats the Classic here.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

As others have said: The grind I use in my VST 15g clogs the normal basket that came with the portafilter.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

matsnor said:


> As others have said: The grind I use in my VST 15g clogs the normal basket that came with the portafilter.


Interesting. Are you using exactly the same weight of ground coffee in both baskets or is that with levelling the grounds to the rim of the basket in each case?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ive now gone back to my original grind setting, didnt weigh what came out but it tasted ok, i was too obsessed with weighing it before, i think im gonna just watch for blonding in future and stop at that point


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I was using exactly the same grind in my 18g vst that I was using in the stock gaggia basket and getting excellent results, but a few days later and I'm now getting some quite bitter shots. Adjusted finer with a slightly lighter tamp and I'm getting better results again, I usually have to adjust finer as the beans age anyway, but the VST seems far less forgiving.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I found the grind had to be significantly finer for the VST, and not just due to the slim-downed dose (15g basket). The VST might be more specific in it's requirements for a good pour but the potential for a better extraction is very apparent.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

VST baskets are basically baskets which are normalised. That is, they are all produced in exactly the same way, with the same amount of holes which are spread out evenly over the largest possible area. Doing this means various things. Firstly, making sure of the quality and quantity of holes means that filtration across the basket occurs evenly. There are no dry spots and the water which naturally wants to travel straight downwards is allowed to flow straight down. Therefore, all the flavour in the coffee in the basket is extracted and the water is not forced sideways or inwards. This means that the grind usually has to be at least a couple of points finer as there is more filtration - not because the holes are bigger, but water is falling naturally. Infusion of flavours is at its peak. Secondly, in theory, certeris paribus, the same beans, grind and machine should produce the same results consistantly. The truth is that the stock baskets that come with our machines are just not good enough.

THe VST baskets do make a difference, however slight.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Would you recommed the ridged or ridge less for using in my gaggia bottomless PF?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

im using ridged, ive never tried to take it out but its a very tight fit, if you swap baskets a lot ridged could be a pain but personally im glad its so secure


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a ridgeless in my classic, it's secure enough, it won't come out when knocking out the grinds. I can get it out by hand, unlike the ridged where you need a knife to remove it.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

My ridgeless 18g VST arrived Friday. What does the 'hole numbers' graph show?


----------

